# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  اكتر من 1000 لعبه ممكن تعملها دون لود

## المهندس

من هنا الدخول .. اهداء خاص لجميع اعضاء منتديات الحصن  :Icon31:

----------


## ابوالشرع

*يسلمو ايديك اخي المهندس

لقيت لعبة رائعة و الاصدار الجديد منها

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - PC

بس ما اعطاني اياها غير ديمو و سنجل بلير يعني ما بقدر العب انا و الشباب

يلا مش مشكلة اخرتها تنزل و انزلها بس شو لعبة من الاخر !

بس في ألعاب الدنيا ........... السايت بالفعل مطروم طرم ألعاب

لا تحرمنا من مواضيعك الشيقة اخي المهندس

ألف شكر الك*

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مشكور ( المهندس ) على موضوعك*

----------


## Ultimate

> *يسلمو ايديك اخي المهندس
> 
> لقيت لعبة رائعة و الاصدار الجديد منها
> 
> Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - PC
> 
> بس ما اعطاني اياها غير ديمو و سنجل بلير يعني ما بقدر العب انا و الشباب
> 
> يلا مش مشكلة اخرتها تنزل و انزلها بس شو لعبة من الاخر !
> ...


[align=center]والله انو ال cod mw4
من افضل الالعاب الي شفتها والعبتها لحد الآن 
بس ممكن حدا يحكيلي كيف بقدر اشبك اون لاين ( مو multilplayer
لانو كل كا آجي بدي ادخل على اي لعبه بحكيلي انو الباسوورد
 مسجل او مستخدم فعلياً[/align]

----------

